

Einstein's derivation of E=mc^2 - hhm
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2007/12/28/einsteins-derivation-of-emc2/

======
mhartl
This is rough going but worth the effort. I've taught this material, and I
still learned a few things.

N.B. The author, Terry Tao, is a mathematician at UCLA, and won both a Fields
Medal and the MacArthur "genius" grant in 2006. He went to the International
Mathematics Olympiad when he was 10 years old. He specializes in number
theory, harmonic analysis, combinatorics, and making people like me feel
stupid.

~~~
hhm
I always read Terry Tao's blog, and his website is full of interesting
material as well... Thank you for your interesting comment.

